# Practical Application Workbook (Medical Coding Training-CPC)



## simam (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a question about practical application  workbook (CPC) as below
Query 1= Is this workbook good enough as replacement of Practicode for practice purpose as pre-employment exam?
Query 2= Do those workbook questions and operative notes reflect real-world experience?
Query 3= I am already working with BCBS in claim department. Do you suggest to purchase practicode to learn more for job search in coding area? 


Thanks again for those who will advise me and thanks also to those who will only read my questions


----------

